

Pussy Riot members jailed for two years for hooliganism - rizumu
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19297373

======
rizumu
"their intention was to spread information and pictures of their acts through
blogs and other internet means" - the judge

~~~
ktizo
So Putin and the court are helpfully assisting them in this intention by
providing much needed promotional support after consultation with Barbra
Streisand on how to best handle the issue.

------
afrozenator
Quite unfortunate indeed, truth be told Pussy Riot acted recklessly too.

